# Roofing over old felt!!



## bandit55 (May 18, 2009)

A roofer after he gave me a estimate, I hire to put on my roof...He took off old roof but said the felt is good and need not have to install new felt..He also said everything else like valleys ect ect is good and need not be install...He did install new vents..He but all the new material back in his truck and I gather he took it back and got his money back..My concerns is if the old felt is good was this ok to do I had timberline 30 year shingles put on roof..I am a old woman and very use to getting the shaft when dealing with contractors...I had siding and windows put in and yes I got shafted but I am so use to it...I just concern about my roof was this ok and yes I never got a refund on the material he use...so he pocket that on top of his cost he told me...when I ask about the stuff he did not use the same thing I hear over and over, will we use a extra man to get this on faster or was more then we thought it would cost...I am tire of fighting with it over the years I just give in now....But I like to get good news that felt not that important and my roof will be good....


----------



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

This is not good practice to leave old felt on the roof.
First of all how much was damaged when the old roof was taken off.
2nd its all full of nail holes,at very least he should have felted over it.
3rd valley flashing would have to be full of nail holes as well & probablty will not last the life of a new roof
4th he has billed you for something he did not provide.
You have been shafted & could probably take him to court over this to have the roof replaced. 
Does he have a business licence. WCB or insurance?
Have you paid him in full already?
If this was a truck & ladder guy & you paid him cash or has nothing for assets, you may just be stuck with this roof.
Always check out your contractor and ask him to provide a business licence number, WCB number and insurance.
Dale Chomechko 
DC Roofing Inc
DC Roofing Inc


----------



## VaViaCo (May 6, 2009)

There's no way to remove a roof and have an intact felt layer left beneath. 
And even if there was, it would be 20 yrs older than it should be.
Is there a friend or family member who could help you pursue this "roofer"?
If not there should be some sort of consumer advocacy group in your area.

You get a complete refund.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Contact the *senior center* where you live. Get some help. You lost the *warranty* on the roofing material because of the used paper. Pursue legal help. Be safe, G


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

First, what does the written contract say that you both agreed to?

Next, if he was supposed to remove and replace the felt paper, he should have.

Contact your local Attorney Generals Office to get the quickest response back from the guy if he does not return phone calls or if you can even find him.

Finally, it IS imortant, so that the uderneath wood decking could have been inspected and repaired if necessary.

My concern is, that if this person would stoop so low to not conform to the most basic of tasks, what else did they omit from the work that you do not know about?

What City and State are you from?

If you want, leave the contractors name here to or send a Private Message with his contact information to me.

Ed


----------



## bandit55 (May 18, 2009)

Solid Rock Services
23624 West 59th Street
Shawnee, KS 66226

Owner - Urban Prescott Phone # 913-422-0888
913-636-1827
913-378-8338 

It states on contract quote: Tear off old roof
install felt- did not do
install metal edge- did not do
install plumbling boots- dont know what this is
install six vents - he did this
install timberline 30yr roofing
install ridge cap- dont know if he did this
he did not install new valleys

I updated my acc so you can get my email


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, you've been ripped off! As Ed already said, contact your state Attorney General's office, but also call your local District Attorney's office and file a complaint.

We had more than our share of vultures like him descend on the coast after Katrina. The ones who have been caught are currently enjoying long vacations as guests of the state, and fines and restitution will make sure they can't afford the tools to get back into their scam businesses for a long time, if ever. I think they're also barred from ever obtaining any kind of contractor's license in this state.:thumbup:


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

VaViaCo said:


> *There's no way to remove a roof and have an intact felt layer left beneath. *
> And even if there was, it would be 20 yrs older than it should be.
> Is there a friend or family member who could help you pursue this "roofer"?
> If not there should be some sort of consumer advocacy group in your area.
> ...


We never ruin the tar paper. Pull off the shingles, pull nails, then the tar paper rolls up nicely plus cleaning up 90% of the nails.

I'll tell you that 15# paper 20 years ago is MUCH better than 15# paper that is made today.

Why would she get a full refund?



To the OP....if it was in the estimate, it should have been done. I wouldn't worry about it too much, but you should get a refund of what the contractor did not do.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

MJW said:


> Why would she get a full refund?


It's the basic underlayment to the roof
The roof was not installed properly
To fix it means removing the entire roof
Thus making the work done worthless

If a builder built a house & only put it on concrete blocks instead of a concrete foundation would you only seek a refund of the cost of the foundation?

No


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Good luck.

The comparison isn't even close to the same.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Actually it is
Any water that gets under the shingles will rot the roof without the basic underlayment in place
The guy did a hack job
Did not install the roof per LEGALLY BINDING agreement


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Felt is not a water barrier. It has no effect on the ability of the shingles to keep out the water.

Felt/underlayment/tarpaper is used for only a few things.

1. keep roof mostly dry until roofing is applied
2. to prevent a possibility of shingles sticking to sheathing
3. in the rare event of a blow off shingle it keep most of the water out until it is repaired

The 3rd one isn't really relevant. Most of us here have rarely had a shingle blow off, if ever.

I agree about the contract/estimate, but the tarpaper there or not, new or old, does not effect the ability of the shingles to keep water out. Alot of roofers have done roofs with no paper at all in the past.

It's a bad comparison............


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

BTW, I wouldn't say "hack job" without pictures. Some people can really dream up some good stories.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Wrong, felt is a water barrier
And the agreement was to install it


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, what would I know. 

Have you used any felt lately? Would you trust it as a water barrier on your house with no shingles on it?

I'll let you know that EVERY roof out there with 15# felt on it......it is not water proof without the shingles. It will shed some water, but it is not a water barrier.

That being said...it still would take alot of water and a very long time to rot the wood away. OSB is probably more waterproof than some of the 15# felt they sell nowdays. 

I&W, I would consider a water barrier, even with nail holes in it.

I don't think you would get any reputable roofer to leave a house with just 15# felt on it in a rain storm.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, I use felt

Yes it works as a water barrier

Empty house 2 door sup has shinngles sagging
Guess whats protecting the inside & has been for months
THE FELT

I don't use OSB, never would on a roof

HACK job

NO felt as agreed to
NO metal edge as agreed to
NO new valleys - agreed to ??

Ed pretty much nailed it:



Ed the Roofer said:


> Next, if he was supposed to remove and replace the felt paper, he should have.
> 
> Finally, it IS important, so that the underneath wood decking could have been inspected and repaired if necessary.
> 
> ...


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Ed is right, but he never mentioned how new felt is necessary to keep the roof water proof. 

Do a search in google about felt being a water barrier. Simply not true.

I do have to disagree with Ed a little about removing the paper to inspect the sheathing. This is not a standard for every roof. There can be too many factors involved.

How old is the roof?
Are the roofers educated enough to see where problem areas may be?
Is it vented properly?
What direction is the roof facing?
How old is the home?
What kind of sheathing is it?


All I am saying is that the roof should not be considered worthless, and a full refund is absurd.

15# paper will NOT protect any roof for months. 

Why not use OSB? Do you have a good reason? Or is it just hear-say?

OSB is on 90% of the homes out there....especially on a roof. I can understand why not to use OSB on walls, but that is another topic.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

He didn't follow procedure or the contract
End of story


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Procedure?

I didn't see a Contract.

In the initial comment, it appears that the procedure was acknowledged and talked about.

Refund for not using new paper and that's about it.

I feel my point was proven.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

No point not proven
It was agreed that felt would be put down as the BASE of the roofing
You've proved nothing & only ignore what the poster stated


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Tell me what the felt does underneath the shingles.


There are many unknowns in this thread. Maybe the contractor was the lowest bid???? Sometimes corners are cut and you get what you pay for.....

Take it to court......

Was the labor performed? Yes, mostly
Is there a problem with the end result of the job? No
Where the shingles applied? yes
Is it to code? maybe....new valleys is not a code, even though everyone should replace them.
Was it inspected? ???????
Does the Contractor guarantee his work? ?????


I'm not saying what the Contractor did was correct, but there is no way you will get a full refund for not replacing the felt.

Next time get a referred Contractor. Trust that contractor, and not what you read on the net because some people are very misinformed and mislead to believe things that are not true.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

So you think if a painter doesn't put the primer on you just get a refund for the primer?

NOT


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Okay then, since it is so bad.

Let's say the Contractor goes broke and you are SOL. Are you really going to tear off brand new shingles...put down new paper, and reshingle it.....all costs directly to you?

I don't think so.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Doesn't matter
Agreement was to do the work AS STATED


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Doesn't matter
> Agreement was to do the work *AS STATED*


Where?

I think it was stated to the homeowner that the tarpaper was fine. :no:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Read AGAIN



bandit55 said:


> *It states on contract quote*: Tear off old roof
> *install felt- did not do*
> *install metal edge- did not do*
> install plumbling boots- dont know what this is
> ...


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

It also says that the situation was talked about. Why not bring it up then, rather than spouting about it online?


Again Dave, no matter how you put it.....It does not mean a full refund is in order.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Read AGAIN


Quote:
Originally Posted by *bandit55*  
_
*It states on contract quote*: Tear off old roof
*install felt- did not do*
*install metal edge- did not do*
install plumbling boots- dont know what this is
install six vents - he did this
install timberline 30yr roofing
install ridge cap- dont know if he did this
he did not install new valleys_


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Insanity......repetition of a behavior, hoping for a different outcome..........


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Read AGAIN


Quote:
Originally Posted by *bandit55*  

_*It states on contract quote*: Tear off old roof_
_*install felt- did not do*_
_*install metal edge- did not do*_
_install plumbling boots- dont know what this is_
_install six vents - he did this_
_install timberline 30yr roofing_
_install ridge cap- dont know if he did this_
_he did not install new valleys_


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

I can see how you have 2000 posts in only a few months.....useless info....LOL


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Read AGAIN

Quote:
Originally Posted by *bandit55*  

_*It states on contract quote*: Tear off old roof_
_*install felt- did not do*_
_*install metal edge- did not do*_
_install plumbling boots- dont know what this is_
_install six vents - he did this_
_install timberline 30yr roofing_
_install ridge cap- dont know if he did this_
_he did not install new valleys_


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

bandit55 said:


> A roofer after he gave me a estimate, I hire to put on my roof...*He took off old roof but said the felt is good and need not have to install new felt.*.He also said everything else like valleys ect ect is good and need not be install...He did install new vents..He but all the new material back in his truck and I gather he took it back and got his money back..*My concerns is if the old felt is good was this ok to do I had timberline 30 year shingles put on roof.*...*But I like to get good news that felt not that important and my roof will be good..*..



It was conversed about and you should be reimbursed for the felt and valleys.

You have nothing to worry about as long as he stands behind his work. If not, you shouldn't have hired him in the first place.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Read AGAIN

Quote:
Originally Posted by *bandit55*  

_*It states on contract quote*: Tear off old roof_
_*install felt- did not do*_
_*install metal edge- did not do*_
_install plumbling boots- dont know what this is_
_install six vents - he did this_
_install timberline 30yr roofing_
_install ridge cap- dont know if he did this_
_he did not install new valleys_


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

I have been following this thread and it makes me more pissed off every time I open it. Dave got it mostly right… If this were my mom I would first give her an earful for not getting me involved or doing some research about the project before hiring a contractor. Then I would contact the contractor and ask him to remove and discard the new shingles, old felt, valleys and inspect the roof deck. Replace any bad deck, replace the valleys, apply 25# felt, install new 30 year shingle, install drip edge, vent boots and roof vents as per the original agreement. Why use cheap felt under 30 year shingles? I would be happy to pay for the additional cost of upgrading the felt but nothing else except ice dam if the climate requires and any roof deck that needed replaced.

If the contractor did not do this I would spend all of my spare time chasing him until the job was done correctly or all of the money was returned to my mom or the guy successfully obtained a restraining order. Fliers in the neighborhoods where he normally works explaining what he did is extremely effective, you must be honest about what you say and be able to prove it, small claims court can work but often you win but never collect. Daily or hourly phone calls often result in some action. There are lots of things you can do when you are wronged. Many people that do these wrongs often count on you giving up easily. Preying on the weak or taking advantage of the ederly is just plain wrong.

In 2003 I bought a brand new (expensive at the time) 61” HDTV that stopped working the first month I had it. I called the manufacture and was told they would repair it. After two tries and me taking two mornings off work it was not working. I made a couple more calls and was told they needed parts that would take 8 to 10 weeks to get because it was last years model. I called the repair guy and asked if these parts would fix it for sure. He said it was a 50/50 shot. I made 2 more calls to the manufacture asking for a new TV and was told no way… I set up my recorder to record a phone call, called and asked for a supervisor, told her I would record the conversation and told my story. She said she could not do anything about it… I would have to try the 8 to 10 week away fix. I told her I want a new TV and would not accept anything else and that she would have to hang up on me because I would not hang up until I got an answer that satisfied me. She said she had all day and talking on the phone is her job, and I told her I have all day and all evening because I certainly could not spend the time watching TV. Almost 5 hours later and lots of banter she agreed to ship me a new TV. She asked me what I would have done if she hung up. I told her I would spend every Saturday passing fliers explaining what happened to me and playing the best parts of the recording to anyone that would listen. The next day a technician called to set up a delivery time convenient for me. He spent no time messing with the old one then brought in a brand new one and set everything up. 

Rege


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Being that it was discussed, there would be nothing you can do, even though I agree with you.

Please stop worrying this poor lady. 

Going after a business isn't a real great idea. Truth turns to lies real quick (slander).


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If it was my mom I would have done the same thing
I'd find out where he was working & contact any other customers. Contact the license board, Better business, as many agencies as you can find
There is NO excuse for not doing work as outlined in a contract
I bought some corals off a site that advertised & was a sponsor a Salt water forum. They were not what he advertised. I soon found other threads with people who had also not received what he advertised. By the time I was thru he shipped me what I had agreed to buy at his expense
But he took too long, no-one would buy from him

Word of mouth & the Internet are 2 ways to gain customers or lose them real quick

The OP should insist on being re-imbursed for the lost value of a roof that was not installed per contract, not just the cost of the felt. As far as I am concerned the installation should be removed & a replaced

Going after this person would make him think twice about trying to pull the same junk on someone else. Too many people just sit back & take it. With the contract in hand the law is on your side to recover losses


----------



## bandit55 (May 18, 2009)

The owner call me back after I call him with the concern about the felt..He told me that the reason he did not replace the felt was because my felt was better then the new felt they make today and that it is only a moisture barrier...and that the valley was also better then what they use today..His son got on the phone and he is taking over the business of his father who is 75 years old and that he will warrenty the roof for the next 30 years...which doubt I live that long...He said his father been putting on roofs since the early 70's and he trust what his father says..As for a refund of felt he said he under estimated the cost and that made up for the cost that I would of had to pay later...He was not the cheapest estimated contractor that I took, he was the middle one...I had 3 estimate on this roof...As I stated on my first comment to this post I very use to getting rip off but not much I really can do since my husband pass away 8 years ago..and I try going to court over my windows and siding but I just got to tire because of my age to keep going...The window company kept selling the company over and over to their friends and this was a big company who had references...so sometimes paying higher really does not mean you get better service...thank you all for giving me information on my roof....god bless you all....


----------



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

First of all I wonder where MJW buys his felt, there is cheap stuff out there, doesn't sound like someone I would hire.
Second of all it still has twice as many nail holes in it.
Third, it may not make that much differece on a new roof but at twenty years it's a different story.
Fourth, if this guy is going to cheat & not even give an older lady a break on materials, where else did he cheat.
MJW seems to be a good example of poor practices as well
My guys do what we say they will or we tear it off, PERIOD.
Dale Chomechko 
DC Roofing Inc


----------



## texas115115 (May 3, 2009)

*yes*



Scuba_Dave said:


> It's the basic underlayment to the roof
> The roof was not installed properly
> To fix it means removing the entire roof
> Thus making the work done worthless
> ...


I agree with Scuba. :furious:


----------



## texas115115 (May 3, 2009)

*TO mjw*

I dont know you, but would never want you on a job after reading your post. That contractor took advantage of a old widow, HE SHOULD BE RUN OUT OF TOWN. If her homeowners insurance finds out there is no new felt they wont cover the roof or damage that comes from the roof. YOUR POST and THAT CONTRACTOR are what give Honest contractors a BAD NAME. Looks like you gave a oppion and would not back down even after you knew you were wrong.


A WISE MAN CHANGES HIS MIND, A FOOL NEVER DOES.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Settle down fellas. I was just stating FACTS. I did noit say this was my procedure or is it a normal procedure. I simply stated that bandit55 has nothing to worry about.

15 lb felt is 15lb felt. It's garbage. We use synthetic Feltex underlayment. Shinglemate and Roofer's Select is the only other two that are worth putting on, IMO. We have a lifetime craftsmanship warranty for crying out loud! For not knowing someone, how can you judge them?

Texas115115, that will have no affect on her insurance policy.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

She has plenty to worry about if a shingle comes loose
It's one thing to tell someone ahead of time you will not be replacing something & give them an option
It's quite another to have the owner find out about it after the fact

It could have an effect on her insurance if she ever nees to file a claim for roof damage & the insurance comnpany determines the roof was not installed properly/according to code/Mfg instructions

Get the 30 year warranty in writing from the installer


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Scuba_Dave said:


> It could have an effect on her insurance if she ever nees to file a claim for roof damage & the insurance comnpany determines the roof was not installed properly/according to code/Mfg instructions


Wrong! Stop making claims that you know nothing about. If you would allow PM's I would tell you in a PM.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Not wrong & very possible


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Christmas lights can void your insurance though.

And no, it's not possible.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Its very possible


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Its very possible


Want to put a wager on that?

Have you ever even had a conversation with an insurance adjuster?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Not wrong & very possible


----------



## jpike3211 (May 20, 2009)

*Bandit, be patient!*

*The NRCA states that if the method of installation does not follow the manufacturers' instructions, the warranty will be voided. *

Bandit, from now on, do everything in writing.

Write to the roofer asking him to put all that explanation in writing about your old felt being the best. Demand his letter with his company's logo.

Let's find out if he's a man of integrity.

Once you receive his explanation on his company's logo, call the manufacturer, ask them to whom you may address a letter of concern about their materials.

The manufacturer is going to pounce on him for not following installation methods.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

If you want to talk voiding warranty.........

Some people still install laminates incorrectly, voiding warranty.
Some attics are improperly ventilated, voiding warranty.
Most I&W on a recent reroof is not installed properly to a clean deck, voiding warranty.
Some I&W is installed incorrectly under drip edge, voiding warranty
Some shingles are nailed too high or incorrectly, voiding warranty

Have you dealt with a warranty claim before?


----------



## jpike3211 (May 20, 2009)

*old felt*



MJW said:


> If you want to talk voiding warranty.........
> 
> Have you dealt with a warranty claim before?


yes I have


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

jpike3211 said:


> yes I have


Great! :thumbsup:

Then you realize that most roofs out there done by hacks have no warranty.

There doesn't seem to be too many people worried about it. I wish there were though, so they could see through the low ballers and story tellers.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Maam,

Write a letter to the company and Demand a full refund for the value of the materials and labor for them not replacing the felt paper.

They did not Remove the old felt paper, Labor cost.

They did not Install New felt paper, Material And Labor Cost.

It is not your problem that they "Under-Estimated" the job and then they stated that they would have had to charge you for the felt paper. NO. the contract stated that was already included.

That excuse is completely unacceptable.

Ed


----------



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

OSB disintegrates when wet or damp for any length of time, my guys went through a roof 3 times, one of them through the ceiling as well on a 17 year old house.
I have also done $150,000.00 in repairs to a small townhouse complex, everything from engineered floorjoists to sheathing to microlams. OSB is waterpoof for about a month then it buckles, after a few years of being damp yopu might as well pull it off.
Should never be used on a roof unless you live in Nevada
Dale Chomechko
DC Roofing Inc


----------



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

We did work on about 100 insurance claims this year (mostly fascias & hidden gutters knocked off by ice & snow)& the one that the insurance only paid to patch was the one in which the hidden gutters were not replaced after the reroof, All the others were fully replaced.
Dale Chomechko
DC Roofing Inc


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Why would it get wet?

I have seen WAY more problems with plywood separating/buckling/breaking.

Even with our bad weather here in MN. I haven't seen OSB fail unless it is left open in the weather for months. Some OSB for floors is made to withstand moisture and has a 50 year warranty. 90% of homes have it on the roof here. How can you say that it should "never be used"?


----------



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

MJW said:


> Why would it get wet?
> 
> I have seen WAY more problems with plywood separating/buckling/breaking.
> 
> Even with our bad weather here in MN. I haven't seen OSB fail unless it is left open in the weather for months. Some OSB for floors is made to withstand moisture and has a 50 year warranty. 90% of homes have it on the roof here. How can you say that it should "never be used"?


 You better read the warranty 
If its like some shingle warranties you might just burn the paperwork.
Dale Chomechko


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, they use it on bigger homes that may take longer to close up. Was used on a $2million house we did a few years ago. It held up really well.


----------



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

Contractors bid homes to make a buck & every dollar they save is a dollar in their pocket.Some of the biggest ones are the cheapest.
In my area they put on the cheapest roofs (asphalst, cedar or concrete)for new construction
Homeowners feel different about the house they live in & will spend more money to get better materials & a better job. Not just what is cheap like not replacing felt.
There are a million guys out there doing cheap.
Quality products & quality installations with care to the details are what makes someone stand out(even in tough times)
Dale Chomechko 
DC Roofing Inc


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

I hope you are right because everyone you run into lately is looking for the bottom dollar.


----------



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

We are not the cheapest guys on the block & even in these tough time I have 12 crews & am swamped for months. There is a lot to be said for credibility, honesty & providing good service. WE do what we say or we will tear it off & do it again.
Most of the truck & lader guys in my area are now gone (broke)
But we remain.
Dale Chomechko 
DC Roofing Inc


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

IMO, your credibility is now out the window as for quality. You probably do great work, but you can't have 12 crews that do superior work.......I don't buy that. You can't watch everyone.

I am more quality not quantity. Just my opinion.


----------



## texas115115 (May 3, 2009)

*MJW you just don't get it*

They cheated that lady. Bottom line. If she were my family I would have his ***!!

Even if the old felt was good he said he was going to replace it and did not. Did not offer her a refund. Rember what a wise man will do?? 

If her insurance were to find out the roof was put on incorrectly they don't have to honor her claim if she ever has one.

Say what you need to, to feel good about yourself. I know I am correct about the insurance, I asked the insurance adjuster who lives next door to me. 

BUT THE WHOLE POINT IS THEY CHEATED HER, LIED TO HER, AND STOLED MONEY FROM HER.


END OF STORY!

:furious:


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Say what you want on the net, bottom line is no one can do anything, except maybe get a refund for the felt.

As for the insurance, they can make up any rule or stipulation they want. If they insure it, they cover it. It is their responsibility to know what they are insuring. If they do find out, they possibly wouldn't pay for new felt.

As far as lying and cheating, its seems to me that the crooked contractor was up front and honest about the whole thing.

Be honest with yourself....really, what are you going to do? Start a fist fight? Possibly end up in jail? LOL, Come on.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Okay, I think that the Felt Paper issue has been covered long enough.

This thread is closed now.

Ed


----------

